# Biggest most impressive pede in hobby?



## morg59jeep (Jan 2, 2011)

What species that is available regularly has the most "WOW!" to it?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm going to have to go for any of the Scolopendra heros, the S.heros arizonensis banded picture is attached. The hybrids of course are ultra rare. There are other very nice centipedes like gigantea and hardwickei but chances of acquiring them are slim.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 2, 2011)

If you ask me, all Scolopendra are very impressive. But I suppose the tiger-leg subspinipes stands out.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 2, 2011)

For some reason a number of vendors have S. polymorpha large specimens presently. Usually everyone has little ones. Those are actually quite nice and cheap.


----------



## arachnoid (Jan 16, 2011)

I remember when I first saw this pic, easily the most impressive centipede I have ever seen, even if it appears defanged.  I heard these black centipedes used to be more common in the trade some time ago.  Now I only hear about them in stories about the Galapagos or some island off the coast of northwestern S. America.


----------



## Michiel (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG, that has to be the fattest, bulkiest Scolo I have seen


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 16, 2011)

I remember that pic, I think I will never get it out of my head as long as I live.


----------



## H. laoticus (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, what a beast :worship:


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 16, 2011)

I believe that's a color morph of _S. gigantea_. Someone was selling them a while back for an insane price, iirc.


----------



## Canth (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought it was S. viridicornis? Sold by Mark Something on Kingsnake.com a while back.


----------



## micheldied (Jan 16, 2011)

How does it appear defanged from that picture?
Anyways, to the OP, in my opinion the largest pedes from South America, S. Gigantea, S. Viridicornis, S. galapagoensis, are the most stunning of the big pedes.
But you can add to the list S. Hardwickei!


----------



## pede2 (Jan 16, 2011)

I think S.heros and S.hardwickei


----------



## presurcukr (Jan 16, 2011)

S.hardwickei one of my favorite





S.subspinipes get fat to


----------



## DITB (Jan 16, 2011)

this thread makes me want centipedes :/


----------



## codykrr (Jan 17, 2011)

^ tell me about it!

Sad thing is, not many people offer them and when they do they never seem to have the species I want for a decent price.

I was going to buy a pede last week, then the price doubled overnight.  I would love to find an S.s. dehaani sumatra green leg.:drool:


----------



## presurcukr (Jan 17, 2011)

codykrr said:


> ^ tell me about it!
> 
> Sad thing is, not many people offer them and when they do they never seem to have the species I want for a decent price.
> 
> I was going to buy a pede last week, then the price doubled overnight.  I would love to find an S.s. dehaani sumatra green leg.:drool:


If you find any S.s. dehaani sumatra green leg let me know as they are at the top of my short list along with Malaysian Jewel  .


----------



## codykrr (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah..I havent ever seen them offered.  I have only seen a few pics.  The Malaysian jewel is nice, but IMHO Harwicki is better looking.  

My short list goes as follows.

S.s. dehaani sumatra green leg

S.s. hardwiki(spelling?)

Scolopendra heros arizonensis banded

there are a few more, but those are on the TO GET LIST!

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

I mean, this is the only pictures I can find of the sexy beast!



http://rejang-lebong.blogspot.com/2009/07/scolopendra-subspinipes-dehaani-brandt.html


----------



## presurcukr (Jan 18, 2011)

codykrr said:


> Yeah..I havent ever seen them offered.  I have only seen a few pics.  The Malaysian jewel is nice, but IMHO Harwicki is better looking.
> 
> My short list goes as follows.
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## Scourge (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's the original thread: 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=153326&highlight=sumatra


----------



## codykrr (Jan 18, 2011)

That is just one sexy pede....

I wish I had one...or ten...


----------



## presurcukr (Jan 19, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: just saw the pic's in the original thread http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/show...hlight=sumatra I want one (adding to my short list that is getting to be long)


----------

